# Trailer Security System



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

I have three enclosed trailers that I am not able to put in my shop due to space restrictions. I have been worried about theft for the past few months and I really want to get some peice of mind. Have any of you ever purchased a trailer security system? At this point, I simply padlock the doors and put a tongue lock on each trailer. 

Have you used any security systems? What is your feedback?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you worried about some one stealing the trailer or what is inside it?

If it's the whole thing then you can chain the rims together or get a boot style lock for the wheels. What I do when it's on site for a long time is I remove the coupler from the front of the trailer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I put extra locks on my doors and a tounge lock, wheels clamp and one of them little pin locks. Still never leave my trailer on site. If they really want in to it nothing will stop them.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

the best is dont let it out of you sight!!
around here they have been grabbing them at night with a tow truck and picking them up tire locks and all pulling them an old road and cutting them open with a saw on the side and the tools are gone..

you could try this dewalt mobile lock.. its are going on my trailer

also a 5th wheel hitch helps..


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

get a security system in your shop with 3 extra wireless motion sensors, and put one in each trailer. If the trailers are close enough to the shop this will work fine. 
You could also get a car alarm hooked up to a car battery in each with wired door trips.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Alska101 said:


> the best is dont let it out of you sight!!
> around here they have been grabbing them at night with a tow truck and picking them up tire locks and all pulling them an old road and cutting them open with a saw on the side and the tools are gone.


your local's not on your profile. Where's you be?


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I believe they make cellular units now that you can put anywhere. They cost quite a bit, like $500 each, but if a trailer has $10,000 worth of tools in it, it might be worth it.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

The trick lately is a transport trailer and a winch, trailer gone.
The cop who came to investigate a job site break-in told us that.
One framer in town sold his trailers and bought flat decks and small shipping containers.
Ugly but he fells that they are more secure.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

If the trailer is going to be in one spot for any lenght of time, simply jack it and pull the wheels.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

B.D.R. said:


> The trick lately is a transport trailer and a winch, trailer gone.
> The cop who came to investigate a job site break-in told us that.
> One framer in town sold his trailers and bought flat decks and small shipping containers.
> Ugly but he fells that they are more secure.


I have a shipping container as well it is nice for long job sites. It also only relies on just padlocks, but you can put 8 of them on 2 doors.  The hinges and latches are all welded on. All steel exterior, it is by far more secure than a trailer. I don't put mine on a trailer until it is time to move it.

Cole


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

mc handyman said:


> I have three enclosed trailers that I am not able to put in my shop due to space restrictions. I have been worried about theft for the past few months and I really want to get some peice of mind. Have any of you ever purchased a trailer security system? At this point, I simply padlock the doors and put a tongue lock on each trailer.
> 
> Have you used any security systems? What is your feedback?


Change to puck locks instead of pad locks

Go to a good car alarm shop, they can install trailer alarms for your trailers, you have a lot to choose from, from the basic - siren, to lights that flash, to GPS locator, to ones that will call you if the alarm goes off, to ones that will lock the wheels if the alarm goes off.

You can also buy those 'boots' that they boot cars with and boot your own trailers if you want.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Loosen or remove the lug nuts from one of the wheels.

Many cell phones have built in GPS tracking capabilities too, so you could leave one in each trailer, fully charged during the day time, when it must remain overnight.

Also, a hungry Junk Yard Dog inside of each one is a good deterrent.

Checkout this site for good alarms, camera surveillance and GPS Trackers. 

http://www1.brickhousesecurity.com/ 

Ed


----------



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

Great ideas guys! I am worried about both breaking into the trailers and taking the trailers. That removable hitch is sweet... I will see if I can still make those work being that my couplers are all welded on right now. 

I dont have a security system in the shop but that would be an awesome idea if I ever installed one. I think I will go ahead and get some tire boots, remavable couplers, and a system installed in each one. I just did inventory for my insurance company and I found out each trailer has about $9,000 worth of equipment in it not considering any material that might happen to be in them. I think it would be worth it to drop several hundred in each. Maybe i can get a break from my insurance if I do also.

Thanks guys! How many of you have ever experianced theft at a jobsite or from your shop? Whats the story?


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

There are many other security systems out there. Call one of your smaller local residential firms. 

A local security guy near me has a motion activated sensor that can be located in the trailer or in a house that's worked on. It can be located in an unexpected place like in the bottom of a garbage pail that is left on top of something valuable, it it get's moved by someone going for the valuables it can set off a silent alarm and the police can respond.

J


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

MC handyman;
I had to cut off the factory coupler and weld that channel on. It only takes about 15min to do, but must know how to weld as it is what connects the trailer to the truck.


Really haven't had anothing stolen from site in the last 8 years or so. The commercial side I have had more stuff taken. One was a steel job box that you see every where 48" long. They took a quikie saw and cut the piano hinge all the way across the back side of the lid. You could lift the lid up about 8" and reach inside. It was empty every thing was gone. It looked normal from the front took the locks off. When we lifted the lid it just fell off the back.

The other time was when the shop was broken into. They axed there was right through the side of the metal building. Only took corded and cordless tools, no shop equipment. We had an alarm system but was on the doors only not motion in side. If they broke a window or opened a door it woul have gone off. 

Cole


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> http://www1.brickhousesecurity.com/




Such fun and invasive toys!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

mc handyman said:


> Great ideas guys! I am worried about both breaking into the trailers and taking the trailers. *That removable hitch is sweet*... I will see if I can still make those work being that my couplers are all welded on right now.
> 
> I dont have a security system in the shop but that would be an awesome idea if I ever installed one. I think I will go ahead and get some tire boots, remavable couplers, and a system installed in each one. I just did inventory for my insurance company and I found out each trailer has about $9,000 worth of equipment in it not considering any material that might happen to be in them. I think it would be worth it to drop several hundred in each. Maybe i can get a break from my insurance if I do also.
> 
> Thanks guys! How many of you have ever experianced theft at a jobsite or from your shop? Whats the story?


My first Tar Kettle had a completely removeable tongue, but that didn't deter the thieves anyways.

I did find out that my Home Owners Insurance Policy covered the first $2,000.00 of the replacement cost though.

Not much compared to the $ 6,400.00 it cost me brand new less than one year prior to the theft.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ed the Roofer*  
_
http://www1.brickhousesecurity.com/ 
_




MALCO.New.York said:


> Such fun and invasive toys!


 

Good stuff if you want to find out what someone is doing when you are not around.

Not fun if the reasons you have to consider checking are personally affecting your life though. :sad:



Ed


----------



## SasquatchPaint (Dec 1, 2010)

I had my van stolen, a guy called the phone number on the side of it and told me it was in his alley. I got the van back but lost $10,000 in tools that day. I had to visa up an airless and a couple ladders just to finish the job for my customer. A thieve who steals the tools another man uses to earn a living is a real dirtbag!


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

If the trailers are in a fenced yard the best option hands down is a dog.


----------



## ShellBuilt (Dec 4, 2010)

and when the dog bites the thief, they will sue you and have more than what the trailer was worth.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

SasquatchPaint said:


> I had my van stolen, a guy called the phone number on the side of it and told me it was in his alley. I got the van back but lost $10,000 in tools that day. I had to visa up an airless and a couple ladders just to finish the job for my customer. A thieve who steals the tools another man uses to earn a living is a real dirtbag!


 
That should be a reminder to everyone that you need inland marine for your tools


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> That should be a reminder to everyone that you need inland marine for your tools


I'm lost? inland marine? If it's a funny it went right over my head, if it's for real I've never heard of it.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

texastutt said:


> I'm lost? inland marine? If it's a funny it went right over my head, if it's for real I've never heard of it.


 In the US that's what they call the insurance policy that covers stolen tools. I have no idea if it's called that in CA.

Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm still having trouble finding a company that won't have me over on my tool coverage. I explain to them I have tools that don't devalue at the normal rate and that after 3 years my tools are worth something still. They want a lot of money for not a lot of coverage. Might start looking again after new year. 

I think the best way is to not leave it in a position to be stolen or broken into. For the price of a years tool coverage that's any good gets me a gps tracking trailer alarm with notifications.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I still lock my trailer with puck locks and a hitch lock, but I don't think I could sleep at night or God forbid go on vacation with out insurance.


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

one interesting trick i heard was connect a wire to the security system in your shop and connect that with a plug to your trailer with a motion sensor inside. If some unplugs, cuts the wire or gets in the trailer your alarm in your shop will go off. I know your thinkin if there already hooked up to a truck it wont matter but its better than nothing.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> I still lock my trailer with puck locks and a hitch lock, but I don't think I could sleep at night or God forbid go on vacation with out insurance.


You GO on vacation? I want your job!


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

2 words. Pitt Bull.


----------



## rexcalhoone (Aug 29, 2011)

*trailer security system*

I've been looking into getting myself a system for my trailer also. Found afew of them that look pretty good, here's the one i'm think i'll be getting. Price isn't that bad either. (trailer Dog TD-6000). Here is the link http://www.rscycles.com/images/trailer%20dog/trailer_dog_security_systems.htm The thing i like about this sytem its self contained runs on solar power no need to keep charging batteries all the time, this is the only one i've found like that. here's another system my next choice Pro-tech PTS-2 or PTS-1


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Good system, just double check pricing.


Lyle


----------

